# H.S. Teacher Accused of Breaking Student's Neck



## Jonathan Randall (May 3, 2006)

A high school teacher, who is also a wrestler, stands accused of breaking a 17 year old student's neck with a wrestling move and leaving her to die in the woods:

http://www.local6.com/news/9143860/detail.html

Apparently, the girl's uncle died of a heart attack upon hearing the news.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 3, 2006)

Dirty S.O.B.! Hopefully a permanent lock up in Gen. Pop (if you get my meaning). Then we'll see how tough he is.


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 3, 2006)

I think  I need to stop reading stories like this one.  Not out of denial that they happen, but because of the frequency of them... either that or the media's seemingly blood lust to report them as fast as they happen.
 SIGH!


----------



## fightingfat (May 3, 2006)

I wonder if Lance Armstrong had done this they would say it was a "secret cycling maneuver" that did it...?


----------



## MJS (May 3, 2006)

Its a shame that there are so many sick people in this world!  This guy needs to be locked up in a small cell with no contact with the outside world.  

Although the article didn't say, I have to wonder if his intentions were to sexually assault this young girl.

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2006)

How sad!  My thoughts and prayers go out to the family!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## clfsean (May 3, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Its a shame that there are so many sick people in this world! This guy needs to be locked up in a small cell with no contact with the outside world.
> 
> Although the article didn't say, I have to wonder if his intentions were to sexually assault this young girl.
> 
> Mike


 
One article I read on it said the police thought the two had a "relationship" of some kind, but didn't provide futher info.

Anybody wanna offer a guess on why it happened?


----------



## crushing (May 3, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> I wonder if Lance Armstrong had done this they would say it was a "secret cycling maneuver" that did it...?


 
Add to that, Armstrong really is a cyclist.  I don't think of someone that does "diving head-butt from the top rope" as really being a wrestler.


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2006)

clfsean said:
			
		

> Anybody wanna offer a guess on why it happened?



Hmmmm ... a refused sexual act? or a forced one? threat of exposure? blackmail?


----------



## clfsean (May 3, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hmmmm ... a refused sexual act? or a forced one? threat of exposure? blackmail?


 
My guess is your #3 or #4. Underaged girl... high school teacher... wannabe rassler.... #1 & #2 are decidedly possible, no doubt, but I'm guessing she was willing for most anything to begin with. 

I'm guessing she wanted something he wasn't willing to give or couldn't give & she was threatening to file charges or the like to expose their relationship to put her in a "better" light.


----------



## Kacey (May 3, 2006)

Eeeeuuuuuwwww... that is SO sick.


----------



## Swordlady (May 3, 2006)

That is just sick.  What is wrong with some people?


----------



## matt.m (Jul 24, 2006)

Sick S.O.B. It bothers me that there are people like this.  I am not niave as to believe they don't exist.  It just breaks my heart to see things like this.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 25, 2006)

People like this make me sick!
My thoughts and prayers go out to the family!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 25, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I think  I need to stop reading stories like this one.  Not out of denial that they happen, but because of the frequency of them... either that or the media's seemingly blood lust to report them as fast as they happen.
> SIGH!


Me too!   Unfortunately, it is both.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 25, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I think I need to stop reading stories like this one. Not out of denial that they happen, but because of the frequency of them... either that or the media's seemingly blood lust to report them as fast as they happen.
> SIGH!


 
It is part of the media driven blood lust. It does vary from society to society, and to some extent you get the media and govt you deserve. It's generally all doom and gloom in the UK too. That said, this guys sounds a right bastard, and needs to be introduced to the victims family...


----------



## TonyMac (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm on the bandwagon for needing to stop reading this stuff. The size of my prayer list is getting astronomical.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 25, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I think I need to stop reading stories like this one. Not out of denial that they happen, but because of the frequency of them... either that or the media's seemingly blood lust to report them as fast as they happen.
> SIGH!


 
I'm with you on this. My prayers go out to the family of the victim & the perpetrator.


----------



## Drac (Jul 25, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Dirty S.O.B.! Hopefully a permanent lock up in Gen. Pop (if you get my meaning). Then we'll see how tough he is.


 
Me thinks you and I studied from the same book because those were my thoughts too..Bravo...


----------



## Sam (Jul 25, 2006)

OMG! That city is less than an hour from where I live!

EDIT: and the crazy thing is, this happened in MAY and we NEVER heard about it, on the news, or anything!


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> and the crazy thing is, this happened in MAY and we NEVER heard about it, on the news, or anything!


 
Always check the local suburban newspapers if you have the oppetunity or the acess..The "Police Blotter" usually lists all the police calls...


----------

